# Conwy motorhome stopover



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 27, 2017)

Just had a message from Darren Cooper the new owner of Motorhome Hire Company in Conwy | North Wales | Cheshire | Anglesey that the motorhome stopover which closed last year is again open , a great stop if in the north wales area  very close to Conwy and LLandudno, £10 per night inc electric is the expected rate .


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 27, 2017)

Is this at the depot of the motorhome hire company ?


----------



## hulio (Jul 28, 2017)

Chris356 said:


> Is this at the depot of the motorhome hire company ?



Think it is I was just reading about it on another site 
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 28, 2017)

Chris356 said:


> Is this at the depot of the motorhome hire company ?



I believe next door at the van sales yard,It did have half a dozen places in the old one which was in the hire depot yard so not sure how many will be catered for (i will ask the question). This is only just opening so not a lot of info at present but if interested i'm sure a call to Darren 01492 338484 and he would give you all the info. 
Heres a link to the Facebook page (no website yet), and a google map link.
I stopped last year and it was a great location , 2 supermarkets ,train station and bus stop close by and an easy walk across the bridge to Conwy.
Conwy Motorhome Stopover - Accueil | Facebook
Google Maps


----------

